# Removing two zones from a RainBird ESP-ME controller



## bdmeyersc (Apr 22, 2021)

I have two, four zone modules with 6 zones defined.
I have removed two of the zones due to new landscaping making these unneeded.
Since the two now-unused zones were the only ones on the second expansion module, I disconnected the wires from the expansion module, then removed the expansion module.
I manually tested those two now removed zones (Number 5 and 6) and when I turn them on manually, I hear the well turn on.
I don't want that to happen as it pops the relief valve on the well head since there is no way for the water to escape if the pump is turned on with no sprinklers connected to those zones,
I read the manual https://www.rainbird.com/sites/defa...nts/2018-02/man_ESP-Me-WiFi-Compatible_en.pdf where on page 7 it says:


> NOTE: During programming, the controller will skip
> any unused station numbers, creating a gap in station numbering.


I didn't find anything that shows how to remove a station from the programming.
I am also a bit confused why the controller sends a signal to turn on the well, when there is no modue for those two stations. I tried to contact Rain-Bird but to create an account you have to be a contractor apparently, or they don't want to talk to you.

The reason I don't have the original landscaper come back to do this, is he was obviosuly new to his profession, and I ended up having to hire someone else to finish his work, and correct some things a professional should have known.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be able to provide.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Is there a master valve hooked up to the clock?

Are the stations you removed zeroed on the clock?


----------

